# What do you think of Mayones guitars?



## Ruined Soul (Jan 22, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm interested in a Mayones Setius GTM 7 here in Sweden.
Never played one and though I could have some info from you guys out there .

So... what do you think about the Mayones guitars?


----------



## leonardo7 (Jan 22, 2012)

There have been a few threads on this with lots of input. Ive only played the Regius 7 and own two of them. Best all around guitars Ive ever played or owned! The necks feel great, I love the shape, always low action, the tone is so alive, the finish is superb, and the electronics are all so clean and well put together.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 22, 2012)

Cool... sounds nice!
The Regius guitars are more expensive and "better" than Setius, right?


----------



## DoomJazz (Jan 22, 2012)

Mayones custom better than some customs...?


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2012)

DoomJazz said:


> Mayones custom better than some customs...?


 You totally got what I asked in a custom mayo NGD topic..How is mayones custom shop compared to other kickass european CS?

For example,i do love - apart from my country's stuff - siggi braun's works....are mayones comparable to siggis?


----------



## Morrum (Jan 22, 2012)

My custom Regius should be here by Thursday.
They are really good man.
Worth every bit of the price and that is saying something.
By the way the "Are Mayones worth it?" / "Are Mayones good?" questions have been answered countless times before in this forum.
Every answer has been ranging from a "Yes !!!" to "Holy fucking mother of god best guitar i have ever touched !!"
Really you would be hard pressed to find anything bad said about Mayo's.
I personally haven't seen any negative comments about them now that i think about it.
None.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 23, 2012)

Alright cool!
Seems to be that I should grab a Mayones then.
There are 2 of those for sale here in Sweden.
Let's see how this will turn out then.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Jan 23, 2012)

My Mayones Setius GTM 6 is the best playing and sounding guitar I own. 
I fully support your choice of getting a 7.


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 23, 2012)

Cool!

The most interesting for now, is the 6 string.
It's possible for me to trade my ESP Eclipse for this one... we'll see


----------



## mpsk (Jan 25, 2012)

i had a few mayones, now mayones makes great guitars, i have setius 7 from august 2011 and this guitar is just amazing, superb well made and great sounding. But I had setius from 2008 or 2009 and this guitar wasn't as good, is sounded good but had few cosmetics issues and problems with sustain with some notes (dead notes perhaps).


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 25, 2012)

Alright... since they're custom made, I think, not all guitars seems to be "good".
Heard this before about Mayones, but every brand I suppose have this problem.


----------



## Rook (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...581-whos-got-mayones-how-do-they-compare.html

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...n-someone-explain-me-hype-behind-mayones.html

Those are just the 'what's may ones and how does it work' threads, there are tonnes of NGD's if you search. We talk about them a lot


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 26, 2012)

without doubt Mayones guitars are gorgeous. For a European based user they're stellar, as our customs union means you don't have to pay an ounce of tax on list price either.

I guess outside of the EU it's a finer cut, because taxing comes in as a factor. Honestly, you can do a hell of a lot worst. Fantastic instruments


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 27, 2012)

I decided not to buy a Mayones.
I have 4 Caparison Angelus guitars... so I guess it's enough, for now


----------



## Ruined Soul (Jan 27, 2012)

I decided not to buy a Mayones.
I have 4 Caparison Angelus guitars... so I guess it's enough, for now


----------



## BTFStan (Jan 27, 2012)

I want a Mayones -__-


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ask textures lol. Bart fucking loves his, thats all I know from the time I spent with them.


----------



## Az_Spirit_Crusher (Jan 28, 2012)

I had Mayones Setius 7 and I say - great playability.


----------



## drmosh (Jan 28, 2012)

Zado said:


> You totally got what I asked in a custom mayo NGD topic..How is mayones custom shop compared to other kickass european CS?
> 
> For example,i do love - apart from my country's stuff - siggi braun's works....are mayones comparable to siggis?



Siggi's are most probably higher quality and workmanship, but also at least twice the price of a Mayones. So take your pick.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2012)

drmosh said:


> Siggi's are most probably higher quality and workmanship, but also at least twice the price of a Mayones. So take your pick.


 I love siggi's tops,"amazing"doesn't even describe them nik huber is a great luthier too


----------

